
 	SuperUser now open to the public: it's the StackOverflow site for power users - prakash
http://superuser.com/
======
Vitaly
What I don't understand is why did they create a separate site per topic. With
separate user account! This is very inconvenient and complicates things for
the users. having it as a 'category' within the same site would be much better
for usability (and for SEO :)

~~~
gojomo
As they all use OpenID, the accounts can be the same if desired -- but they've
managed to keep the reputation scores separate. To the extent the same person
might be motivated to repeat their 'achievements' at each site, this might
accelerate the creation of answer content.

Also, this might better yield three distinct communities, each with slightly
different norms and leaders, than trying to make one mega-community. The
mental styles of programmers, sysadmins, and power-users are different;
there's no reason to think the three communities will evolve better if merged.
(Scale is not always a benefit in online communities.)

~~~
DrJokepu
They're not (and can't) relying on OpenID alone for matching accounts on
different sites due to the fact that Google and some other OpenID providers
generate a different ID for different hostnames, even for the same user.

~~~
gojomo
Aha; good point that I'd overlooked. Is there a way the user could prove the
different synthesized IDs are the same Google principal, by conscious choice?

~~~
mistermann
They associate the multiple google id's with each other, so it appears you are
using the same one.

------
trapper
Love the idea and hope it goes well. I can't see myself using it until that
horrid bogey yellow is changed though!

~~~
akirk
Also the rounded rectangles for the tags drive me crazy.

I thought that I liked their graphics designer, as I liked the visual appeal
of both stackoverflow and serverfault. Now it feels like they did not pick the
right combination on <http://kuler.adobe.com/> this time :)

~~~
Nervetattoo
Add in that the color for tags and the title is nearly the same. And the more
views the more of a "warning color" the count gets. Seems rather opposite.

------
bbsabelli
Jeff is an amazing guy. But, he clearly does not value design.

~~~
swilliams
The design on Stack Overflow is pretty good: minimal, simple, doesn't get in
the way. I believe they hired it out to a 3rd party.

However, the color schemes on all the other sites, just aren't quite as good,
superuser being the worst. Amazing what difference just a little bit of color
makes. The logo on Superuser looks a little amateur in my opinion too,
especially considering the other ones that were submitted.

------
pmorici
How is this for power users? it looks the same to me.

~~~
mshafrir
From the About page: Super User is a Q&A site for computer enthusiasts

~~~
aw3c2
It's the same text like on StackOverflow.

I too do not see any "super" difference in the content.

------
Maciek416
note: If you're already a StackOverflow user, you can bootstrap your account
with some reputation points by associating your Super User account with your
StackOverflow account.

------
gnosis
Most of the entries on that site seem to be about Windows/Macs.

Anyone know of a similar Linux/UNIX-themed site?

~~~
nomoresecrets
Yes, superuser.com.

Seriously, it just opened. Go post some Linux/UNIX themed questions!

